# descomposicion del producto, lo/la cual es



## Ladydean

Hola,

Alguien me puede ayudar? Estamos tratando de traducir una frase, y no podemos encontrar una buena explicacion de una regla:

Si digo: "...Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto, l* cual es un asunto de calidad."

Debe ser "la cual" o "lo cual"? A que refiere esta construccion exactamente: a la descomposicion (la cual) o al asunto (lo cual)? [O debe ser "el cual"?]

Alguien sabe algo sobre esto o me puede dar una explicacion bien detallada? 

Gracias.


----------



## dave

Well, although I'm sure you were looking for a response from a native Spanish speaker (or at least someone with a better command of the language than me!), I would say that it refers to the whole phrase, ie el hecho que _los mohos causan descomposicion_. 

I think in such cases the neuter form is needed, so *lo cual* would be correct. I'm very interested to see the experts' responses!


----------



## Ladydean

That is interesting. Can anyone else offer an elaboration of that? Is it indeed focusing on the overall concept? Is there a really good grammar page on the web that goes into detail? 
Gracias in advance.


----------



## jacinta

I would say "la cual" because the sentence is referring to the decomposition of the product: "la descomposición del producto, la cual  es asunto de calidad".


----------



## aledu

Ladydean said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar? Estamos tratando de traducir una frase, y no podemos encontrar una buena explicacion de una regla:
> 
> Si digo: "...Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto, l* cual es un asunto de calidad."
> 
> Debe ser "la cual" o "lo cual"? A que refiere esta construccion exactamente: a la descomposicion (la cual) o al asunto (lo cual)? [O debe ser "el cual"?]
> 
> Alguien sabe algo sobre esto o me puede dar una explicacion bien detallada?
> 
> Gracias.



Creo que se refiere al asunto de que los mohos... y por lo tanto creo que es *lo cual*.

Saludos, 
aledu


----------



## el alabamiano

It would definitely be lo cual since you're talking about an end result.

..., lo cual afecta a la calidad.


----------



## Monoglota

Hola,

yo me inclino a pensar que se refiere *al asunto de los mohos* y por lo tanto yo diría *lo cual*. Quizá vendrían bien un par de líneas más.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladydean

Further searching reveals: 
(www.diccionarios.com)
6. Pronoun (non-defining relative): el/la cual, los/las cuales: two glasses, one of which was dirty, "dos copas, unas de las cuales estaba sucia."
7. Pronoun (referring to a clause): lo que, lo cual: he lost, which was sad, "perdió, lo cual era triste."

I think I'm squared away. Espero que esto ayude a otra gente también.


----------



## Ladydean

Y un poco mas de explicacion: 

http://www.uiowa.edu/~spanport/personal/Klein/MiniGram/relPron.htm 
"Lo que" puede servir como pronombre relativo compuesto, "lo cual" sólo como pronombre relativo simple:
Lo que (lo cual) dijo el profesor no me convence. 

Como todo neutro, jamás se refieren a sustantivo (m.o f.), sino a antecedente ABSTRACTO; p.ej. a cláusula:
Esa ley es injusta, por lo cual/ lo que (la que/la cual) la critico.


----------



## Monoglota

Sorry Ladydean, but I don't understand this:

*I think I'm squared away.*

Saludos.


----------



## Ladydean

Whew: I mean it as in "I understand" or "Everything seems to be in order now." Usually people say it at the end of some process to mean that all of the loose ends are tied up, that everything's done. 
Vale?
Ciao.


----------



## Monoglota

Claro, ahora lo veo: *squared*; es como cuando en España decimos: *"ahora todo me cuadra"*

Vale, OK. Now I'm squared away too.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Ladydean

Monoglota: Que bien!


----------



## simplyaStudent

LadyDean, 

I'm a three year student who is self-taught, so I'm very sensitive to how users actually use the language. KISS, just use "que." Only professors and pedantes would waste so much time discussing such a trivia language element. Come on, really.

 - simplya Student


----------



## David

Término militar significando "todo en órden."


----------



## el alabamiano

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> LadyDean,
> 
> I'm a three year student who is self-taught, so I'm very sensitive to how users actually use the language. KISS, just use "que." Only professors and pedantes would waste so much time discussing such a trivia language element. Come on, really.
> 
> - simplya Student


Information which might benefit the Members/Guests of the WordReference Forums is always welcomed! On the other hand, ridiculing the efforts made by other posters will only get you banned.


----------



## simplyaStudent

As I said previously, the line of least resistance calls for: "Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto que es un asunto de calidad." To waste time trying to decide between "lo cual, el cual, la cual, etc.," is just plain silly. 

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## fran

@ simplystudent

Why silly? Which silly? u or the question?

Es una cosa muy sería cuidar esos terminos, por lo menos en español, ya que si redactas un texto profesional y de divulgación tiendes a que esa publicación carezca de seriedad profesional en cuanto a los fallos en ortografía.

Por supuesto esa frase tiene toda la pinta de referirse a "lo cual".

"Preguntando se llega a Roma", y mejor parecer humilde y preguntar que no llegar a otro destino.

Saludos
Fran


----------



## Vicki

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> As I said previously, the line of least resistance calls for: "Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto que es un asunto de calidad." To waste time trying to decide between "lo cual, el cual, la cual, etc.," is just plain silly.
> 
> ~ simplyaStudent


Indeed, "que" is used in most situations. But as Fran put very well, it would be unwise to assume that others are not interested -- for whatever reasons -- in these finer points. 

The line of least resistance calls for ignoring threads that don't interest one.

To waste time trying to convince others of one's limited, if expedient, attitude is just plain silly.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## xaver

Puedes usar el artículo indeterminado: Lo

La cuestión estaría en saber si utilizar los artículos en masculino o femenino: el, la; pero no el indeterminado.

De cualquier manera, la frase que has puesto de ejemplo no tiene ningún significado. Y no lo tiene, para conocer a qué se esta refiriendo el término cual.

Usa, "lo" sin ningún problema.


----------



## natt

"la cual" se utiliza cuando hablas acerca de algo que posee al genero femeino, y "el cual" se usa cuando te refieres a el genero masculino, ya sea, persona, o cosa..... 

"Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto, el cual es un asunto de calidad."  (ya que, los mohos es masculino y es a lo que te estas refiriendo)


----------



## destralera

Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto, lo cual es un asunto de calidad.
Aunque yo preferiría decir: Los mohos suelen causar la descomposición del producto, por lo que es un asunto de calidad.


----------



## colombian boy

About all this I think the right way to get the idea is to realize that it refers to los mohos so I think, as a native speaker, it should be "lo cual".
I hope it could helps!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lala

dave said:
			
		

> Well, although I'm sure you were looking for a response from a native Spanish speaker (or at least someone with a better command of the language than me!), I would say that it refers to the whole phrase, ie el hecho que _los mohos causan descomposicion_.
> 
> I think in such cases the neuter form is needed, so *lo cual* would be correct. I'm very interested to see the experts' responses!



Es correcto, dave.  "lo cual" hace referencia a todo lo dicho anteriormente, y es la única forma posible.

Suerte!


----------



## simplyaStudent

fran said:
			
		

> @ simplystudent
> 
> Why silly? Which silly? u or the question?
> 
> Es una cosa muy sería cuidar esos terminos, por lo menos en español, ya que si redactas un texto profesional y de divulgación tiendes a que esa publicación carezca de seriedad profesional en cuanto a los fallos en ortografía.
> 
> Por supuesto esa frase tiene toda la pinta de referirse a "lo cual".
> 
> "Preguntando se llega a Roma", y mejor parecer humilde y preguntar que no llegar a otro destino.
> 
> Saludos
> Fran



Fran, 

¡Qúe menso yo!

Por supuesto, tienes razón, tú.

Yo estaba tomando el pelo.

No te conmociones! En Inglés: "Don't trip."

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

Vicki said:
			
		

> Indeed, "que" is used in most situations. But as Fran put very well, it would be unwise to assume that others are not interested -- for whatever reasons -- in these finer points.
> 
> The line of least resistance calls for ignoring threads that don't interest one.
> 
> To waste time trying to convince others of one's limited, if expedient, attitude is just plain silly.
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki



Vicki,

Why are so many piling on me; I feel like I'm at Abu Ghraib. I simply expressed my opinion, offered it up for the taking or leaving - just as others before me.  

You said it would be unwise to ässume that others are not interested in the finer points; but from my side, I could say it's equally unwise to assume that they are. ( Certainly, next time I'll simply ask. )

Peace, I give.

I was not trying to convince anyone of anything; it's just that as a first time user of your forum, I simply couldn't find my original comment, so I added that second one. Otherwise, I certainly agree with you, and would not expend one jot or tittle trying to convince anyone of anything because my experience, as you noted, and I acknowledge, is "limited" and certainly not vouched for by anyone.

So, I certainly hasten to apoligize. 

On the other hand, still, were I working as a translator, as does LadyBean, it would certainly not be expedient or cost-effective for that matter to spend so much time ( notice, I didn't say waste ) trying to figure out which which is which.


----------



## diyer

Ésto es muy interesante, ya que mucha gente utiliza mal los pronombres.
Se refiere al resultado de la acción : *descomposición*, por lo tanto, es neutro --- _lo_.

_Cual_ se puede sustituir perféctamente por _que_. Resulta más coloquial decir _lo que _ ...

En conclusión, yo traduciría la frase de este modo :

*El moho generalmente causa descomposición del producto, lo que es una cuestión sanitaria.*
Es una traducción libre, pero parece menos forzada y literal.


----------



## Ladydean

Gracias a todos por sus contribuciones. He decidido mantener la construcción, usando este neutro "lo cual." Agradezco toda sugerencia y en el futuro, quizá usaré una construcción que involucra "que," como muchos han sugerido, para variar las cosas. 

Y, para estar clara, sí traduzco, pero no me pagan por la rapidez con que trabajo ENTONCES si no tengo algo bien urgente que me espera, puedo buscar cosas pequeñitas cuando no estoy segura de algo (una convención, una regla, etc.) para asegurar la calidad de mi "producto." Y a la vez, como siempre estoy tratando de aprender más, busco aclaraciones en mi tiempo libre que pueden ser aplicadas luego cuando estoy trabajando. Todo es un proceso... 

En conclusión, todo bien. Ya podemos enfocarnos en asuntos más profundos, me parece. 

Ciao, 

Ladydean


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría "Generalmente, el moho provoca la descomposición del producto, lo cual afecta a su calidad".


----------



## stooge1970

¡Hola foreros! 

  He escrito esta oración: “En 1905, el famoso físico Albert Einstein publicó su teoría general de relatividad, lo cual consecuentemente modificó para siempre los conceptos del tiempo y espacio.”  

  No sé si debería emplear “la cual” en vez de “lo cual”. Según lo que ha dicho la mayoría de la gente aquí (hace ya 2 años y medio) debería emplear “lo cual”. Sin embargo, si eso es cierto no me puedo imaginar un ejemplo en que (¿en el cual/en lo cual?) “la cual” sería correcto.  Es decir, aquí está clarísimo que la palabra femenina está siendo modificada.  No es un concepto abstracto, y por lo tanto no veo por qué usar “lo cual”, aunque me suena muy natural y es lo que he puesto.

  Lo que ha dicho natt me parece muy interesante, y nadie se ha hecho referencia a ello:  





natt said:


> "la cual" se utiliza cuando hablas acerca de algo que posee al genero femeino, y "el cual" se usa cuando te refieres a el genero masculino, ya sea, persona, o cosa.....
> 
> "Los mohos generalmente causan descomposicion del producto, el cual es un asunto de calidad." (ya que, los mohos es masculino y es a lo que te estas refiriendo)


 
  Me hace pensar que tener dudas sobre el empleo de “lo cual” y “la cual” por no estar seguro si la palabra a que te refieres es masculina o femenina no tiene sentido, porque si fuera el caso tendrías que escoger entre “el cual” y “la cual” porque “lo cual” no es masculino, sino neutro. Por eso, creo que el ejemplo Ladydean debe ser “el cual” y el mío, “la cual”.  Sin embargo, estoy pensando que la gente usa “lo cual” coloquialmente para no tener que reparar en el género del antecedente si de hecho es una palabra específica y no un concepto. Y aquí, son palabras específicas. 

  ¿Que pensáis?

  Saludos.


----------



## stooge1970

Ahora estoy pensando que en el ejemplo de Ladydean “lo cual” se refiere a un concepto abstracto, y entonces entiendo por qué sería “lo cual”.  Sin embargo, sigo pensando que debería emplear “la cual” en vez de “lo cual” en mi ejemplo. ¿Alguien me lo puede corroborar? Agradecería mucho cualquier comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

stooge1970 said:


> ¡Hola foreros!
> 
> He escrito esta oración: “En 1905, el famoso físico Albert Einstein publicó su teoría general de relatividad, lo cual consecuentemente modificó para siempre los conceptos del tiempo y espacio.”
> 
> No sé si debería emplear “la cual” en vez de “lo cual”. Según lo que ha dicho la mayoría de la gente aquí (hace ya 2 años y medio) debería emplear “lo cual”. Sin embargo, si eso es cierto no me puedo imaginar un ejemplo en el que (¿*en el cual*/en lo cual?) “la cual” sería correcto. Es decir, aquí está clarísimo que la palabra femenina está siendo modificada. No es un concepto abstracto, y por lo tanto no veo por qué usar “lo cual”, aunque me suena muy natural y es lo que he puesto...
> 
> ...Saludos.


Hola:

Si escribes:
"En 1905, el famoso físico Albert Einstein publicó su teoría general de la relatividad, *lo* cual consecuentemente modificó para siempre los conceptos del tiempo y espacio."
Estás diciendo que lo que modificó los conceptos fue el hecho de que publicó su teoría.

Si escribes:
En 1905, el famoso físico Albert Einstein publicó su teoría general de la relatividad, *la* cual consecuentemente modificó para siempre los conceptos del tiempo y espacio."
Estás diciendo que lo que modificó los conceptos fue la teoría misma, independientemente de su publicación.

Saludos.


----------



## stooge1970

¡Hola Horusankh!

  Mil gracias por tu comentario. Creo que lo entiendo perfectamente, entonces ambos (“lo cual” y “la cual”) pueden ser gramaticalmente correctos.

  Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

Ladydean said:


> Y un poco mas de explicacion:
> 
> http://www.uiowa.edu/~spanport/personal/Klein/MiniGram/relPron.htm
> "Lo que" puede servir como pronombre relativo compuesto, "lo cual" sólo como pronombre relativo simple:
> Lo que (lo cual) dijo el profesor no me convence.
> 
> Como todo neutro, jamás se refieren a sustantivo (m.o f.), sino a antecedente ABSTRACTO; p.ej. a cláusula:
> Esa ley es injusta, por lo cual/ lo que (la que/la cual) la critico.


 
*Esta ley es injusta por lo cual  (= it refers to UNJUST) la critico.*
*Esta ley es injusta por la cual (= law) la critico.*
*Esta ley es injusta lo cual ( it refers to UNJUST) critico.*
*esta ley es injusta la cual critico (= la = law).*
*Esta ley, la que critico, es injusta.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## ryryguy

does "los cuales" exist?

Example...

Algunos remedios han sido reemplazados con enfoques más contemporáneos, los cuales a menudo son mejor que remedios tradicionales porque no incluyen efectos secundarios


----------



## PinkCream69

of course... it must be used there


----------



## ingandresguzman

'lo cual' es un buen uso


----------



## ingandresguzman

ryryguy said:


> does "los cuales" exist?
> 
> Example...
> 
> Algunos remedios han sido reemplazados con enfoques más contemporáneos, los cuales a menudo son mejor que remedios tradicionales porque no incluyen efectos secundarios



Hola, sí se usa en el castellano


----------

